# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - jaxa.jp

youtube.com/jaxachannel

facebook.com/jaxa.en

twitter.com/JAXA_jp

linkedin.com/company/japan-aerospace-exploration-agency

Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency on Wikipedia

Projects:

HERACLES (Human-Enhanced Robotic Architecture and Capability for Lunar Exploration and Science)

Lunar Orbital Platform-Gateway

Int-Ball, space camera robot

Epsilon Launch Vehicle 

Hitomi (ASTRO-H, NeXT for New X-ray Telescope), X-ray astronomy satellite

H-II Transfer Vehicle, unmanned resupply spacecraft

Hayabusa and MINERVA

Hayabusa 2 and MASCOT

H-IIA, expendable launch system

----------


## Airicist

Streamed live on Sep 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Japan in Space - Rising to the Challenge

Published on Mar 12, 2015




> JAXA and Japan’s space industry companies have cooperated to achieve Japan’s outstanding achievements in space development. From how best to use space to the provision of service, Japan will continue its teamwork to provide total solutions.
> 
> Reliability, precision and attentiveness...
> We hope you will come and experience Japanese space technology face-to-face.
> 
> * JAXA New Enterprise Promotion Center produced in JFY 2012.
> 
> * Launch and project schedules as well as images in this video are those of the published date, thus they my be updated or changed."

----------


## Airicist

A multi-crawler exploration robot ~ moon and planetary exploration

Published on Apr 1, 2015




> Multi-crawler exploration robot prototype of JAXA Research and Development department.
> In prototype aimed at the moon and planetary exploration, I will run a variety of terrain, even on Earth.
> With a simple mechanism by four motors, from how the off-road Good luck tight step or hill, we are called "Brave".
> The low center of gravity, I will show a very stable ride.

----------


## Airicist

Epsilon-2 rocket launches ERG

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> The second Epsilon Launch Vehicle (Epsilon-2) with Exploration of energization and Radiation in Geospace (ERG) was launched from the Uchinoura Space Center, Japan, on 20 December 2016, at 11:00 UTC (20:00 Japan Standard Time). The ERG satellite carries nine cutting-edge instruments designed to study the Van Allen belts.

----------

